# Hobbies Arrow Build



## steamyjim (Jul 13, 2010)

I have decided to make a Hobbies Arrow for my Granddads Christmas present this year!

I decided, that I would rather make the engine and boiler for it than buy one ready made! The engine is built to the design of Stan Brays 'Slim Sam' in his book 'Building Simple Model Steam Engines' and I am basing the boiler upon that of a Bowman M135 - I shall probably use copper as opposed to brass however...unless anyone has some 1 1/2" brass tube?

Had a few hours spare in the workshop today, so I decided to make a start on the engine...

Firstly, a flywheel, this still needs the fixing screw hole drilled and tapped inside it.







The Crank...






Start of the cylinder...






Cylinder End Cap...






...shall probably remake this to my own dimensions to fit fit the cylinder better. I made the end cap first and didn't think of checking...






Piston...






As it's going to be based on a Bowman, I needed one of these...






...so...






...still needs the hole drilled in for the little brass lever on the side and I need some 1/8" stainless steel rod for the middle...






...not exactly a rival to MF Steams replicas, but not bad. Shown with boiler bush.






Shall hopefully get a bit more done this week, plan to make the lubricator, filler plug and other boiler bushings next!


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 13, 2010)

Good start steamyjim Thm:

Stick to the copper for the boiler rather than build it from brass; copper is better, as it does not deteriorate like brass in a boiler. Have a look at the "Boilers" section; there is a good amount of information on this issue.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## tel (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep, wot Arnold said - copper for the boiler. Bronze for the bushes.

Good start tho' - keep us posted!


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I shall go for Copper! I have made brass bushes already, will they be okay? The reason I have done this over Bronze is that I only have Bronze in 2" billets and it seems such a huge waste!

Shall keep you all up to date!


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 13, 2010)

The reason I planned to use brass, is that I am replicating an old Bowman Steam Boat from the 1920's which had a brass boiler. I much prefer the polish brass gives, also, the pressures I am using will not be very high as it is based upon a toy rather than a model. I'll think about it, but I am taking your suggestions!


----------



## Maryak (Jul 13, 2010)

steamyjim  said:
			
		

> The reason I have done this over Bronze is that I only have Bronze in 2" billets and it seems such a huge waste!



It's also a huge waste to be burned or lose a body part as the brass de-zincs and leaves the boiler at high velocity.

Sorry if that's a bit abrupt but SAFETY FIRST.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 13, 2010)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> It's also a huge waste to be burned or lose a body part as the brass de-zincs and leaves the boiler at high velocity.
> 
> Sorry if that's a bit abrupt but SAFETY FIRST.
> 
> ...



Crikey! Can I just ask, there is probably something I am missing here, but the vast majority of toy steam engines from the last 100 - 120 years have all had brass bushes in brass boilers. I don't have engines that old, but have some dating to about 1920, again with brass boilers and bushings, I have not seen any cases of de-zinc on these engines and still run well.

However, I am not denying the problems with brass bushings, I would just like to know more about it! To the boiler section I think! ;D


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Jim, weren't you building the 'Elizabeth' too? Are you still pecking away on that one?
You're leaving me in suspense!

Dean


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 15, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Hey Jim, weren't you building the 'Elizabeth' too? Are you still pecking away on that one?
> You're leaving me in suspense!
> 
> Dean



Yes I am definatly still building 'Elizabeth'! I just have no sheet steel of suitable thickness to do what I need to do now. Also, I have to do this when my granddad is away from the workshop as the boat is his Christmas present. He has just had an operation and so hasn't been in the workshop for the last few days, when he does come out every 3 or 4 hours to see what im doing, I just pop a peice of 'Elizabeth' in the lathe and make it look like I am doing that!


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok Jim

This is our secret. :big:

Nice build by the way

Stew


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 15, 2010)

sbwhart  said:
			
		

> Ok Jim
> 
> This is our secret. :big:
> 
> ...



Excellent! 8)

And... thank-you! Am really starting to enjoying using all these different skills!


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 15, 2010)

No pictures, but made some progress today! Made a displacement lubricator based upon a Cheddar Models one (still need to silver solder the steam feed/oil outlet pipe in). I also made the big end. 

Have received a set of hull plans from a friend! Shall photocopy these to get the exact templates.

Shall order the wood pack tonight!


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 18, 2010)

An update. Have ordered the wood pack, prop-shaft, propeller and rudder assembly today! Shall hopefully receive them on Wednesday I guess.

Also, some physical progress!

The start of the lubricator. This is based on the Cheddar Models one, just about an 1/8" longer...don't know why :lol: 






Needs a hole drilled through it, the centre tube drilled and silver soldered in. Need to get some Easyflow No.2 first though...any ideas?






Big end, didn't like the square one on the drawing, so did this out of hex stock instead. Also meant I didn't have to use a 4-Jaw! Shall use this design on my Elizabeth build.











A replica Bowman filler plug. The handle needs cutting down, I left it longer so it was easier to hold during soldering. The solder needs cleaning up really :-| Made a boiler bush for it too.






Threaded on...






A set of plans borrowed from a friend on another forum.


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 22, 2010)

Received the prop shaft and rudder assembly today. Am still waiting on the wood pack and propeller  

Also made a start on the boiler end caps, then my granddad came home, so work had to be quickly put under the bench!  :big:


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 22, 2010)

steamyjim  said:
			
		

> ...so work had to be quickly put under the bench!  :big:




You're such a crafty sneak, Jim!  ;D

Be sure to keep us updated on this one!

Dean


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 22, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> *You're such a crafty sneak, Jim! ;D*
> 
> Be sure to keep us updated on this one!
> 
> Dean



The game is afoot...Watson! 

Shall keep you all up to date! ;D


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 23, 2010)

Just received a letter from Hobbies saying the propeller isn't in stock. Shame, but I am in no rush for it! The letter says the wood-pack has been sent, I have not, however received it yet, shall go down to the post office and see if it has come in though!

Some photos...

Prop Shaft






Rudder






Both Together. Both of these items are very nicely made in my opinion! 






Nearly finished the first stage of making the end-caps today. Didn't have long on it, the one on the right is finished bar beating around the former. The one on the left has only been cut to this stage using a nibbler.






The one that needs finishing off. So far, I have only used a nibbler so need to finish with a bit more 'nibbling' and then file down perfectly!


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 23, 2010)

Just wanted to put a good word in for Hobbies! Brilliant service! They tried to ring me a few times but I wasn't in. They then emailed me to ask me to ring them, but before I saw the email, they had tried ringing me, this time successfully! 

All they wanted to say I ordered all the bits I needed, minus the plans, and were just checking I had the plans to be able to build the boat. They also seem to have done a good job getting the brass prop that was out of stock when sent in and sent out yesterday!


----------



## doubletop (Jul 23, 2010)

Jim

Now watching this with interest. You are making good progress and it may encourage me to look at a boat for one of my engines.

Keep it up, can't be easy constantly looking over your shoulder. You'll have to make some progress on Elizabeth at some point otherwise suspicions could be raised.

Pete


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 23, 2010)

doubletop  said:
			
		

> Jim
> 
> Now watching this with interest. You are making good progress and it may encourage me to look at a boat for one of my engines.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I do recommend a boat for marine engines! I have a few steam boats, but this is the first I shall be building!

No, not easy, got caught making a boiler end cap today! said it was practice using the nibbler ready for another of Tubal Cains engines! I need to make a new lubricator as while I was making it, I said it was for Elizabeth!


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 23, 2010)

I like all this 'covert' engine building, Jim. Kind of fun, like a spy novel for model makers;
"...Will he get caught and sent to the gulag...?"  ;D

The rudder looks a beauty. Nice, clean job there.
Thanks for the update!

Dean


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 27, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> I like all this 'covert' engine building, Jim. Kind of fun, like a spy novel for model makers;
> "...Will he get caught and sent to the gulag...?" ;D
> 
> The rudder looks a beauty. Nice, clean job there.
> ...



 ;D It's quite fun having to do this in any spare moment I get in the workshop, and thinking of cover stories for it!

I didn't make the rudder, nor the prop-shaft! Far to nice a job for me to have done!

I received the wood pack and propeller today! Brilliant service from Hobbies! Came well packed and delivered in good time considering the items were out of stock last week!

Also, rang up a friend of mine who owns a boiler works and have organised a day sometime next week when I can go down and use his facilities to silver solder my boiler! Should be able to get a far neater job done as I will be able to use better blow torches and a nice big hearth!


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 29, 2010)

Finally, some progress! Today, I beat the end caps out over the former...

The former...luckily, the Bowman boiler I am basing this on has the same diameter as the Elizabeth boiler I have already made!







The end caps - far from perfect, but they are going inside so it doesn't matter. Still need pickling and cleaning...











Then I thought I would have a go at making a female former to go on top of the male one. Taught myself how to set up and use a boring bar for the first time and made this...
















Also, a friend of mine has given me the brass I need for the frame and port-face, the stainless steel I need for the crank, piston rod etc and hopefully some phosphor bronze to remake the bushes without turning down my 2.5" dia block!


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 29, 2010)

Good work on the forming die, Jim! You're a thinking fellow, and give me high hopes for the 
next generation of home machinists/model engineers. Keep it up!

Dean


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 30, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Good work on the forming die, Jim! You're a thinking fellow, and give me high hopes for the
> next generation of home machinists/model engineers. Keep it up!
> 
> Dean



Thanks mate! I had some problems with the die today. Me, in my infinate wisdom forgot to put a lead on for the endap to start taking...I put one in, but I dont personally feel it is enough looking at others that I have seen...still, I am only experimenting at the moment! Shall take it down to my boilermaking freind and see what he suggests. Shall probably try a larger lead on it...but I am going through copper sheet at a rate of knots experimenting!

I think our hobbies not as dead amongst us 'youves' as some people make it out to be! 

Jim


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 30, 2010)

Update! Received the metal a freind of mine sent for me. Very kind of him I feel, especially considering he sent me far more of each peice than I need! ;D

Some brass plate for the engine frame and port face (forget the sizes of these)...






1/8" Stainless Steel for the piston rod, crankshaft and cylinder pin...






A nice lump of Phosphor Bronze to make my boiler bushes - waaaaaay more bronze than I need!






The lot together!


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 30, 2010)

You can NEVER have more stock than you need! th_rulze th_rulze *club*

  It seems you always need what you don't have on hand.


 Eagerly awaiting more of the build.

  Ron


----------



## steamyjim (Jul 30, 2010)

ozzie46  said:
			
		

> You can NEVER have more stock than you need! th_rulze th_rulze *club*
> 
> It seems you always need what you don't have on hand.
> 
> ...



I agree! I was genuinley amazed I was out of 1/8" Stainless!

Another freind of mine with an engineering works keeps offcuts for me! Which reminds me, he says he has some for me to go and pick up soon!


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 31, 2010)

You're getting along well Jim Thm:

Oh, and like Ron said ! ;D

Kind regards, Arnold


----------

